# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  مقایسه رشته

## ghaum

سلام
من با استفاده از کدپیج utf-8 اطلاعاتم را وارد بانک sql می کنم
وقتی که می خواهم یک متغیری را با محتوای یک فیلد از بانکم که از نوع nvarchar می باشد
مقایسه کنم ،مقایسه را متوجه نمی شود
مثلا محتوای فیلد من 'علی' هستش وقتی این دستور را می نویسم به من جواب نمی دهد


	if Devotion="علی"  then 
		   j="checked"
		   Response.write&#40;"ssssssss"&#41;
       end if 



آیا برای مقایسه رشته ها باید از دستور خاصی استفاده کنم؟

متشکرم

----------


## Rambod

محتوی Devotion رو Write کن ببین اصلاً علی هست یا نه.

----------


## ghaum

سلام
خیلی متشکرم
محتوای آن متغیر 'علی' هست 
تست کرده ام

----------


## الهام تفریشی

از این تابع استفاده کن ببین جواب میده 

yourname = "علی"
if &#40;strcomp&#40;‌Name,yourname , vbtextcompare&#41; = 0 &#41; then 
 j="checked" 
         Response.write&#40;"ssssssss"&#41; 
       end if

----------

